# Orion HCCA 250, what is this wire?



## StockA4 (Aug 26, 2011)

This is a first gen HCCA 250. This still has the warranty sticker intact, but I'm unfamiliar with this extra wire coming out alongside the ground. Remote leads are blue, and it already has a remote lead in the plug (as it should).

Has anyone seen this? 








What is it?


----------



## ravemeister (Nov 5, 2007)

Maybe it has something to do with bridging as those models required the 400bdg module, no?


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

I believe that wire is a ground for the RCA input.


----------



## StockA4 (Aug 26, 2011)

I would hate to open this thing just to find out exactly what it is. And yes, I'm aware it's well past its warranty. I'm just picky about things like that, especially where it concerns resale. Though I rarely if ever sell my Orion amps.

I just looked through the Orion section on Ampguts.com and I noticed a GX (can't remember the model) and a 1st gen HCCA 225 as having the same mysterious wire. The pics aren't very good, but on the 225 it looks like the wire terminates between the transformer and one of the big caps.


----------



## StockA4 (Aug 26, 2011)

And thanks for your suggestions guys.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Feb 19, 2012)

in this picture of a HCCA 225 you can see the wire you are asking about:

http://maxdat.dyndns.org/_car amplifiers2/_car amplifiers2/O/Orion_HCCA225v1/inside1.jpg


----------



## StockA4 (Aug 26, 2011)

ahardb0dy said:


> in this picture of a HCCA 225 you can see the wire you are asking about:
> 
> http://maxdat.dyndns.org/_car amplifiers2/_car amplifiers2/O/Orion_HCCA225v1/inside1.jpg


That's the one I was referring to. But I'm not familiar with what it does.


----------



## Mighty Noid (Mar 28, 2010)

In-case you had engine noise after installing this amp, you should ground that wire... 

That was told to me a very long time ago by an Orion tech...

I never had to thank goodness...


----------



## StockA4 (Aug 26, 2011)

Mighty Noid said:


> In-case you had engine noise after installing this amp, you should ground that wire...
> 
> That was told to me a very long time ago by an Orion tech...
> 
> I never had to thank goodness...


Thank you, Noid. I just found that out last night. Somebody was kind enough to direct my attention to a page in the 1st gen GX manual (which I hadn't bothered to crack open). 

So if anyone else is confused by that extra wire, it's on page 28 of the 1st gen GX manual.


----------

